# Umschalten zwischen Lautsprechern und Headset?



## zobl93 (26. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage an euch:

Ich hab am PC ein 2.1Lautsprechersystem von Logitech an der grünen Klinke hinten am Mainboard angeschlossen. (Asus Maximus V Extreme)
Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster Storm Trooper.
Wenn ich jetzt mein Headset (Kingston Hyperx Cloud Core) vorne am Gehäuse einstecke, werden die Lautsprecher stumm, da das System das Headset und Mikrofon erkennt.
Sobald ich das Headset ausstecke, ist der Ton wieder auf den Lautsprechern.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit unter Windows 10, dass das Headset immer eingesteckt ist und ich am PC die Ausgänge anwähle?
Mir ist im Fenster der Wiedergabegeräte aufgefallen, dass sowohl Lautsprecher als auch das Headset das selbe "Gerät" sind.


Danke für eure Hilfe
Matze


----------



## Körschgen (26. Juni 2017)

Du schließt ja auch beides ans selbe an.

Die Frontanschlüsse sind ja nur, mehr oder weniger, nach vorne verlängert.

In der Steuersoftware zu deinem Audiogerät kannst du das Verhalten vllt umstellen, hängt vom Modell ab.

Oft lässt sich einstellen wie die Front Anschlüsse behandelt werden sollen.

Ich kann sie bei mir sogar separat betreiben.


----------



## zobl93 (26. Juni 2017)

In der Software hab ich schon nach gesehen, aber leider keine passende Einstellung gefunden.

Gibt es vll einen Switch, welcher dann manuell gesteuert werden kann, nur stelle ich mir das Schwierig vor, da ja das Headset zwei Anschlüsse benötigt, und ein solcher Switch maximal die normale Klinke für Lautsprecher, nicht aber für Mikrofone unterstützt.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn du in der Taskleiste auf das Lautsprechersymbol klickst und dann dein Wiedergabegerät auswählst, solltest du eigentlich auswählen können, was ausgegeben werden soll.

Alternativ kannst du dir auch eine günstige USB-Soka für die Boxen holen. Dann kannst du definitiv das Wiedergabegerät wechseln, wenn du auf das Lautsprechersymbol kickst!
Diese Soka verwende ich z.B. für mein Micro (kannst du natürlich auch für die Boxen verwenden!): Sabrent USB Externe Soundkarte fur Windows und: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bsp: 
1x wird dir deine Onboard-Soka angezeigt
1x die USB-Soka

dann kannst du einfach umschalten!


----------



## Saguya (26. Juni 2017)

Du kannst bei deiner SW von dem Audio Treiber (Realtek) einstellen, dass der Front Anschluss separat läuft.
So habe ich dies auch zuhause, vorne mein Headset für TS3 und co. und hinten meine Boxen.


----------



## zobl93 (26. Juni 2017)

Kannst du mir einen Screenshot machen, wo das zu finden ist?


----------



## Körschgen (26. Juni 2017)

Google doch mal nach deinem Audiochip un der richtigen Treiber.

So schwer ist das wirklich nicht.

Unten rechts auf das Realtek Symbol und da sollte sowas zu finden sein.


----------



## zobl93 (26. Juni 2017)

Danke, habs gefunden und es funktioniert einwandfrei


----------

